# Severed head make over



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Pretty cool. He definitely looks gooey now. I've got lots of lame store bought props that could use a makeover like this.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I like it too....well done!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Excellent.
eyes - pupils > eyes + pupils


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love what latex and cotton balls can do. Looking good.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 2, 2011)

I have that head. Definitely going to do this! Although the pupil in the eye seems a bit creepier...


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Spray paint will eat latex, it takes about a year but it will start falling apart. There is a good chance that head was neoprene or vinyl but spray paint is bad for latex. The look is very good, big improvement.


----------

